# rear driveshaft on 660 grizzly



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

does anyone know how to remove rear drive shaft on 06 grizzly 660?? i just got the new gorilla heavy duty shaft and am wanting to install before motor work is done!!


----------

